# What tech toys did you get for xmas?



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 25, 2009)

None here directly though I did get a thousand bucks from my mom so...  

Share your tales of Christmas hardware (and software) joy!


----------



## Munki (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't trust my mother getting me any kind of hardware or software.  I think id end up with an AMD CPU, with a PC Chips intel board, some SDRAM, and a 300watt Bestec PSU.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 25, 2009)

i got a GTX 260 core 216, Windows Vista Ultimate 64 bit and windows 7 64-bit comming in the mail. With a SLI bridge and also a Corsair TX 750 watt and i found my corsair RAM cooler with the 3 40nm fans.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 25, 2009)

Got me a nice SanDisk 8GB Flash drive, and a sidewinder X6 as far as tech stuff. 
The rest of the stuff was clothes , some sweet Calvin Klein, Kenneth cole work shirts and a columbia fleece, socks etc.


----------



## DarkEgo (Dec 25, 2009)

8 gig SD card for the phone and I gave my self a logitech G9. Other than that I got some nice cloths (the GF was getting tired of the holes ).


----------



## devguy (Dec 25, 2009)

Bought the family a 720p video camcorder, and bought myself a Fender Stratocaster + Peavey Vypyr amp.

I is one happy camper!


----------



## _33 (Dec 25, 2009)

Haven't got it yet, but will get the Antec Nine-Hundred Two case and a 28 inch Hanns-G LCD monitor.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/antec_nine_hundred_two/
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=125&Itemid=1


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 25, 2009)

A flip ultra hd video camera


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 25, 2009)

Got myself a PS3 Slim 250GB with MGS4 and Tekken 6.

Also got a button up shirt.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 25, 2009)

I got 2x2gb 800mhz OCZ ddr2 so-dimms for my lappy. 4gb makes 7 so much faster than with 1gb plus I can now have aero on! Wahooo!!


----------



## MRCL (Dec 25, 2009)

I got myself some early Christmas gifts like the i7 and the EVGA board, but the sleeving kit and some water gear arrived on the 23rd, so


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 25, 2009)

I didnt get anything for Christmas...
I musta been a bad boy...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

i got AM2+ Gigabyte 740g board for one of my crunchers X2 240 E1500 and 400w corsair PSU for another cruncher/folder 
also i got cash


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 25, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> I didnt get anything for Christmas...
> I musta been a bad boy...



Aw bud, that a shame. Tell you what, I'll gift you my spare copy of Half life 2 if you want....


----------



## Kreij (Dec 25, 2009)

It's not exactly tech, and it's not finished yet, but this is what I got ...


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 25, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> Aw bud, that a shame. Tell you what, I'll gift you my spare copy of Half life 2 if you want....



Well our family is not that fortunate. Winter time costs a fortune living in the country with paying for propane. Im just happy all my fams is here for the holidays. Plus im sure shipping across the pond will cost abit of quid. lol


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 25, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> Well our family is not that fortunate. Winter time costs a fortune living in the country with paying for propane. Im just happy all my fams is here for the holidays. Plus im sure shipping across the pond will cost abit of quid. lol



I know how you feel, just moved from the middle of nowhere where we had oil-fired heating, very expensive!

Won't cost a penny to give you Half Life 2 though, just download it through Steam!!


----------



## DaveK (Dec 25, 2009)

My new favourite electronic device


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 25, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> I know how you feel, just moved from the middle of nowhere where we had oil-fired heating, very expensive!
> 
> Won't cost a penny to give you Half Life 2 though, just download it through Steam!!



Well if you are willing, I can accept a Christmas gift from a fellow TPUer!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 25, 2009)

getting me a 5870 as a self present


----------



## Izliecies (Dec 25, 2009)

Got my NZXT Gamma!


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 25, 2009)

I got a box of crunch and munch, i dont get presents i give them. my kids had an ok xmas thanks to some very generous friends. i was to broke to get them anything, with child support taking half my income, 500 electricity bill, and being auited by the irs for last years taxes, guess my x-wife didnt give me all her W-2's when we filed together now I owe the u.s.a. 4k women never filing jointly again. I was just happy my kids smiled this morning, that was my xmas present tech related or not


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 25, 2009)

i bought myself a 32" 1080p LCD

hwlabs gtx280 rad

and my kids got me a pair of decent altec lansing 2ch speaks.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Dec 25, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> and i found my corsair RAM cooler with the 3 40nm fans.



40nm fans, wow they must be tiny 

I am debating to get 2 HD 5770's for crossfire


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 25, 2009)

intel gave me fucked up drivers for i5 661 .. now i know why people say intel drivers are horrible


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Dec 25, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> intel gave me fucked up drivers for i5 661 .. now i know why people say intel drivers are horrible



Ohhh nice, working on some christmas reviews W1zz? I take it the 661 is one of the i5/i7 igp's ? Will be looking out for that, and Merry Christmas W1zz!!! 

Damn just ordered the 2 5770's  oh well hehe


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Dec 25, 2009)

I got MW2 and a THIS--- >


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 25, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> Well if you are willing, I can accept a Christmas gift from a fellow TPUer!


Sure, no problem, PM me your email address and I'll sort it out for you right now.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 25, 2009)

Ugh I got a jumper


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hard drive or mobo?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 25, 2009)

I got a two torches, I also got some terrible twisty press up bars : /

Didn't mind the torches, their handy, but the press ups, I can do on the floor ......

And I'm sure a twisting moption during a press up would be bad in the long run!


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 25, 2009)

Kreij said:


> It's not exactly tech, and it's not finished yet, but this is what I got ...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091225/017.jpg



Easily best present, what's it going to be workshop?


----------



## Inioch (Dec 25, 2009)

Got myself the wc-loop as a gift  

The rest was nice too, som money and books. Half of the money will go to new clothes and a Eberlestock pack.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 25, 2009)

Kreij said:


> It's not exactly tech, and it's not finished yet, but this is what I got ...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091225/017.jpg





pantherx12 said:


> Easily best present, what's it going to be workshop?



God let it be a strip club.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 25, 2009)

Update. 

I put another GTX 260 in, a Modded 8400gs, My Corsair Ram cooler(old revision), 200gb hardrive, Thumb Screws everywere, Corsair TX 750watt, And thats it basicly. 

Im getting a good meal at the end of the day, and clothes from CCS


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's my Christmas gift


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 25, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> intel gave me fucked up drivers for i5 661 .. now i know why people say intel drivers are horrible



Oh come now Wiz. Don't you remember that nightmare of a dedicated performance card Intel made at the end of the 90s called the 740, or something like that.

Either Intel still can't make drivers, doesn't surprise, or they're trying to make the current crap they make look so bad that when larrabee (or whatever else) comes along it will look like gold.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 25, 2009)

^^^ PSU included in the second Pic

Waiting for the Sli bridge, and i put a 8400gs above my BFG maXcore 260, But i still run sli just because i can


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 25, 2009)

15 quid itunes gift card and avatar, gifted myself GTA IV courtesy of the steam sale!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 25, 2009)

many of you prolly helped my g/f find me my goodies for christmas but i got a great supply of gear for christmas they were

asus m4a79t deluxe
phenom II 965c3 proccy
4gigs ddr3 12800 1600Mhz cl9 g.skill
corsair obsidion 800d
17" notebook cooler from coolermaster
dragonage origins
razer mousepad

thats all i can think off, i think there is more stuff lying around, and we haven't actually opened up all our gifts yet as we had to travel up to cape cod to have dinner with my brother, in about an hour we'll be opening more stuff i'll keep ya updated.


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 26, 2009)

I got this nice looking Inspiron 15, running Windows 7 (which is a very nice OS, I must put it on my main rig!), and I bought the ID Games Pack when it was on sale!








Specs are second PC in my system specs.
Sadly it only has 4500MHD graphics, but its enough for all of the ID Games, HL2, etc... I tried playing TF2 and it lagged quiiiiite a bit.


----------



## KieX (Dec 26, 2009)

I got some £80 ($127~) which prompted me to buy a cheapish Q8300 crunching PC. 5 days or so till delivery! 
and not sure the count as tech, but a couple of anime boxsets too


----------



## Charper2013 (Dec 26, 2009)

I got a Lian Li PC-K62, Xiggy Dark Knight, Corsair 650HX, Some MX-2, and a PWM Splitter.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 26, 2009)

I got money for a new mobo from the wife but I'm not sure which one to get.  

Can you help me decide?   http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111241


----------



## MomentoMoir (Dec 26, 2009)

i got a samsung 24 inch lcd 




and $100 that im probably gonna buy PP a new keyboard


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

can you count the stuff i got from the WCG/folding contest? If so got a complete rig ontop of the other stuff i said


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 26, 2009)

SilverStone Raven RV01 + Corsair TX850 + Oceaner 5 CPU cooler.


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 26, 2009)

Due to some VERY nice TPUers (MT Alex and mikek75) my christmas cheer is a little cheerier! They gifted me each a Steam game in which I am VERY thankful for. Thank you VERY much guys! I owe you guys one in the long run!

Man Half Life 2 is a awesome game for its age. Its just there is some points where I get stuck and cant move.

EDIT: Another thing Im thankful for is having friends that I never even met. That means alot to me. I really only have 1 good close friend and many good friends here on TPU. I have other friends but I dont ever see them much.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Dec 26, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> Well our family is not that fortunate. Winter time costs a fortune living in the country with *paying for propane*. Im just happy all my fams is here for the holidays. Plus im sure shipping across the pond will cost abit of quid. lol



i know how that is it sucks in the winter if you run out of propane and u have to take a cold shower
and bc iits winter the warm shower only last 2-5minutes compared to a 10 minute shower u would normally get


----------



## Triprift (Dec 26, 2009)

DaveK said:


> My new favourite electronic device



You lucky mongrel. 

As for me nothing tech related oh well maybe next year.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 26, 2009)

Triprift said:


> As for me nothing tech related oh well maybe next year.



Same. My parents wouldn't buy me an external hard drive for $90 
So it looks like I'll be buying it for me


----------



## Triprift (Dec 26, 2009)

We got the sales starting tomorrow ill be heading into town to hunt out a bargain.


----------



## a_ump (Dec 26, 2009)

Xbox 360 elite with COD:MW2. first time owning a 360, n man i can get headshots no prob on css but with the lil thumb sticks...i blow lol


----------



## theonedub (Dec 26, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Same. My parents wouldn't buy me an external hard drive for $90
> So it looks like I'll be buying it for me



Still have my 1TB if you can find a way to get PP up  Its still BNIB was going to get it on the DVR this weekend, just LMK!


----------



## zithe (Dec 26, 2009)

A new soundcard!


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 26, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> i know how that is it sucks in the winter if you run out of propane and u have to take a cold shower
> and bc iits winter the warm shower only last 2-5minutes compared to a 10 minute shower u would normally get



It cost us $1,500 (at once) to have it filled on the 1st and thats only 200 gallons worth. We will use all that by February. Northern Ohio winters can be very harsh. To conserve the propane, we have 2 kerosene heaters that heat the house way more efficiently than the furnace lol and we spend 5X less than propane. But you have to have propane for hot water!


----------



## MomentoMoir (Dec 26, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> It cost us $1,500 (at once) to have it filled on the 1st and thats only 200 gallons worth. We will use all that by February. Northern Ohio winters can be very harsh. To conserve the propane, we have 2 kerosene heaters that heat the house way more efficiently than the furnace lol and we spend 5X less than propane. But you have to have propane for hot water!



its  only 15 to fill it up i think its either a 5 or 10 gal its only for hot water and cooking use we use radiator heaters to heat our house and his parents rv


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 26, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> its  only 15 to fill it up i think its either a 5 or 10 gal its only for hot water and cooking use we use radiator heaters to heat our house and his parents rv



Propane here in my part of Ohio is like $7.50/gal. 
Merry Christmas Pearl Gas lol.

But we use the furnace at night, no way I would go to sleep with 2 kerosene heaters on. One of my biggest fears is a house fire. I would start tossing my clothes, electronics, my turtle and my salamander out the window lol. The snow will absorb most of the fall.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 26, 2009)

Propane there will naturally be higher than down here. Most down here use electric heaters or central units.

With 2 radiator heaters and a radiator heater plus lights and PCs and shit im also afraid of a house fire. More so from the wire that goes from our house to my parents Utility box catching on fire cause it got to hot. I guess i dont have to worry to much though since its in the 20s outside 

Also, your paying to have a huge whole house propane tank filled compared to us going to an RV park to fill up a little grill tank.


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 26, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Propane there will naturally be higher than down here. Most down here use electric heaters or central units.
> 
> With 2 radiator heaters and a radiator heater plus lights and PCs and shit im also afraid of a house fire. More so from the wire that goes from our house to my parents Utility box catching on fire cause it got to hot. I guess i dont have to worry to much though since its in the 20s outside
> 
> Also, your paying to have a huge whole house propane tank filled compared to us going to an RV park to fill up a little grill tank.



Electric is expensive here, Toledo Edison<(mine) is horribly expensive compared to North Central or AEP. They charge at least double them! If we heated our house with an electric furnace or electric rads., my bill would about $500 a month.:shadedshu


----------



## HammerON (Dec 26, 2009)

Bought myself a BFG GTX 275 OC to go along with my EVGA GTX 275 OC. Also updated my monitor from the 22" HannsG to a 24" Asus (finally 1920x1080)


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 26, 2009)

Kreij said:


> It's not exactly tech, and it's not finished yet, but this is what I got ...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091225/017.jpg


that looks awesome....a free house? or do you have to pay for the rest of the construction?


Fitseries3 said:


> i bought myself a 32" 1080p LCD
> 
> hwlabs gtx280 rad
> 
> and my kids got me a pair of decent altec lansing 2ch speaks.


you have kids? crazy.


----------



## hat (Dec 26, 2009)

I got $215 in cash and checks, and I have one more check coming on the way.

Sandpaper: 400, 600, 800, 1500, 2000

Magic Jack: My own landline phone 

I also got a rechargable LED flashlight. Other than that, nothing special. Clothes, nail clippers, and a lintroller.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 26, 2009)

I got my iPhone 3GS 16GB. (actually got it a couple of weeks ago, because I brokeded my iPhone 3G.  but it is my Xmas present.)


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 26, 2009)

DaveK said:


> My new favourite electronic device
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y171/davidkinsella/Xmas 2009/P1020678.jpg


Nice toy! Im just getting used to our 3rd gen. This is my first post with it lol!
I also scored a new phone and a Samsung BluRay player.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 26, 2009)

got myself some 10" 200watt PA Disco speakers and an old (Roland Stereo miximg amp PA-250) its older than me i think lolz.

Also got the same as most other people, socks / smellys the usual. time to get the bong out to i think and a nice stella.


----------



## freakshow (Dec 26, 2009)

me i didnt get anything for xmas only the children get xmas in my family adults dont


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 26, 2009)

I was going post to post this exact topic but I got beaten to the santa tree.

Anyways... lets see what I've got for xmas.

- OCZ Vertex 60GB SSD 64MB Cache 
- 2x1TB Green Cavairs 32MB Cache 7,200RPM WD 
- Coolemaster Storm Sentinel Advance Mouse (with 24K USB Plug to pimp ye cribputer)
- Logitech G25
- Got DiRT 2, NFS: Shift (I had for a little while but sold to friend...)
- Kingston HyperX 2x2GB Ram (added onto my 2GB of ram)
- PCTV nanoStick TV Tuner
- Chocolate
- Second copy of DA:O

I think thats all.. love my G25 after I fixed its gearbox problem. Also raided my two 1TB HDD with some help from some fellow TPUers. LOVE my CM Storm Sentinel Advance Mouse with blingin' 24K gold USB plug. 

All in all, a great xmas.


----------



## Broom2455 (Dec 26, 2009)

Got a HAF922 and a Corsair HX750


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 26, 2009)

Holy crap my little brother 15 went to Glasgow without me knowing and got me an ipod touch using his own xmas money


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 26, 2009)

My 250GB PS3 Slim is awesome.

But one thing i still need is RAM, i have been getting memory management BSOD's ever since i installed those other 1GB sticks of RAM(the BSOD's only happen when it sometimes goes into standby). im gonna try and pick up a 2x2GB kit of RAM.


----------



## Polarman (Dec 26, 2009)

All i got for Xmas was a stupid FLU virus. 

I still feel like crap today.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 26, 2009)

Can't fault them for being a day late, but here is what I awoke to this morning from Noctua Clause...


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 26, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> family got a ps3 my games are mw2 and lbp
> 
> my actual gifts were an e-cigg
> 18 rack of guiness
> ...



Guiness is better if it's not in a can imo  Still good though.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 26, 2009)

I got a 8gb Lexar Jump Drive... Ehm a couple of perfumes....


----------



## Kreij (Dec 26, 2009)

psyko12 said:


> I got a 8gb Lexar Jump Drive... Ehm a couple of perfumes....



Well, you'll smell nice transfering data !!


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 26, 2009)

A Sony α230 which was technically for graduation, but since I received it on Christmas Eve I'll count it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 26, 2009)

I bought myself a new CPU/Cooler for the HTPC   My Daughter got an Acer laptop(Celeron/3gb ram/GMA4500). We dumped Vista Home Premium/OEM Bloatware and installed Win7 Ultimate 32bit. Works like a charm now.She will get alot of use out of that lappy.


----------



## Binge (Dec 26, 2009)

2x1TB WD Greens and some external enclosures?  Guess they didn't think I knew how to install these bad-boys


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

I am going to be getting another CPU for xmas.well its alittle late but its with the money i got


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 26, 2009)

I got more christmas cache that's gonna pay for a 750TX psu


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 26, 2009)

I got my haf 922, temps have never been so low! Its a monster on the table and for the tech i have, but i like it. I'll give it some time before i mod it!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 26, 2009)

Well i got this all basicly in december, which was all my x-mas presents, (i have a super long x-mas)

q9550
Antec 902
Core 216 GTX 260
Corsair H50
Corsair TX750watt
8400gs 
200gb WS Black hardrive
Simple Tech 2.5Inch portable 160gb drive

Thats alot of stuff for me, sense i have no job, and im paying 280-300 bucks to my dad, but interest free

Give er take, 2-3 months for me to pay it off, and then i get another 2gb of dam ram, sense GTA 4 uses over 2gb's of ram and yet i only have 2 gigs


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 26, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Here's my Christmas gift
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/MYGTX.jpg



Lol your eyes are as big as the card


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 26, 2009)

I got a new case, CPU cooler and a 5850


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 26, 2009)

so what case you end up getting the P-80R?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 26, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I got a new case, CPU cooler and a 5850



Nice dude


----------



## MomentoMoir (Dec 27, 2009)

well i got today a microwave and a crockpot does that count as tech lol
and a CODMW2 t-shirt


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> well i got today a microwave and a crockpot does that count as tech lol
> and a CODMW2 t-shirt



i would count it. Its kind of low tech but still tech


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 27, 2009)

man this sux, i'm still in cape cod ma, not gonna be home till tomorrow afternoon but then the fun begins, i am so excited, new 965c3, new m4a79t deluxe, and corsair obsidion 880d and new ram, i am so effin excited, i can barely fall asleep, iknow i got all this stuff at home waiting for me, feels like christams is tomorrow all over again lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> well i got today a microwave and a crockpot does that count as tech lol
> and a CODMW2 t-shirt



hey, us Tecky types have to eat something!


Well, I won't have Christmas till my parents get back from Texas.. February I hope.. 

But, I made sure Santa Sneeky got me a Silverstone Raven RV02 case! 

Plus my "other family" got me a ps3 remote.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 27, 2009)

I got 

Little big planet for ps3
Ratchet and clank a crack in time - Ps3 
That is the only tech things rest were gift cards

As far as my girlfriends family

Brother - Ipod touch
Brother - Nerf gun
Dad - BDP1600
Mom - Plantronics Pro
GF - Scrap book and Steve madden boots

Good christmas


----------



## Nick89 (Dec 27, 2009)

none


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2009)

I got a SpinQ CPU cooler, HAF 922 and a HIS 5850.


----------



## hat (Dec 27, 2009)

I lapped my AXP 2200+ stock cooler today. I went up to 2000 grit... I could see myself clearly in the copper. If I really wanted a mirror finish I could have had it. Anyways, temps dropped by about 10*c... 44C load to 34C load.


----------



## DreamSeller (Dec 27, 2009)

a lappy and a hdd for my desktop


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 27, 2009)

I got a Zune HD 16 GB : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16855604030&cm_re=zune_hd-_-55-604-030-_-Product

Also a Creative Fatal1ty Professional Series Gaming Headset MKII  : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826158081

I love my Zune, fack apple in the face with a rusty spoon!

I got my kid brother a bunch of PC parts for a new PC ( http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1692377#post1692377 ) and I got to put it together so I count that as  a gift for me


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 27, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> Propane here in my part of Ohio is like $7.50/gal.
> Merry Christmas Pearl Gas lol.
> 
> But we use the furnace at night, no way I would go to sleep with 2 kerosene heaters on. One of my biggest fears is a house fire. I would start tossing my clothes, electronics, my turtle and my salamander out the window lol. The snow will absorb most of the fall.


Geese It's only $300 for 100 gallons in northeastern Ohio....
That company must be marking up 500% for delivery

I got (will get)
a Jetway 790gx combo ddr2/3 ( happy to get as a gift as I would not have paid for it myself)
AMD AII 240
Rosewill HTPC case FE-H010
WHITE LABEL 160gb hd (very chap $30)
Call of Duty MW2 (xbox)


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 27, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> i got a samsung 24 inch lcd
> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z319/DarkRayne09/Mobile Uploads/IMG00285-20091208-2221.jpg
> and $100 that im probably gonna buy PP a new keyboard



Could you provide the link to that wallpaper, it looks damn good.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 27, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Well, you'll smell nice transfering data !!



And oh, I got my self a new pair of sneakers... Lmao haven't changed sneakers for quite some time now  most of money goes to games and pc parts


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 27, 2009)

I bought a sweet ass 46" LCD 1080P/120Hz TV for myself and 5 digital breathalyzers for myself and the crew so we can see who blows the highest BAC when we're partying!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 27, 2009)

i just went to my local super market to buy myself a monitor  bought an LG W2234S which does 1680x1050 resolution. I am loving it.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I got a SpinQ CPU cooler, HAF 922 and a HIS 5850.



I thought you were going for the lian li's! The haf is a nice case, i luf it!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2009)

assaulter_99 said:


> I thought you were going for the lian li's! The haf is a nice case, i luf it!



Yeah me to. But Santa brought me a lot of stuff. The HAF was one of them.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2009)

I got me a Samsung Jet mobilephone. a NEC 23" EA231WMi monitor & at the same time a new Corsair PSU because my Antec TP 850w with yellow racing stripes decided to die & took out one of my 4870s

its so late in the game its not worth replacing & lastly I have no more money left so my last remaining 4870 is flying solo until I upgrade again.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Dec 27, 2009)

I got a stress ball that says "404 Error: File not Found".

And money...



FreedomEclipse said:


> at the same time a new Corsair PSU because my Antec TP 850w with yellow racing stripes decided to die & took out one of my 4870s



Was it this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371009

Only issue I have had so far is the CPU power coming close to not reaching. P183 is a very tall case. Had to use a pliers to twist it in to place. 0_o

If this does die, I can feel proud of defending my $40 Rosewill 550W that ran for 2.5 years 24/7 with 0 issues (still works fine).


----------



## blkhogan (Dec 27, 2009)

Got a new TomTom XL from the GF.
My gift to myself... Seagate 1TB drive for storage.
Got the GF a new Samsung SL30 digital camera.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 27, 2009)

From my dad:







- Assemble tweezers
- Chip extractor
- Chip inserter with pin straightener
- Nut driver - 1/4 inch
- Nut driver - 3/16 inch
- Philips screwdriver - #0
- Phillips screwdriver - # 1
- Slotted screwdriver - 1/8 inch
- Slotted screwdriver - 3/16 inch
- Three prong parts retriever
- Torx screwdriver
- Zippered vinyl case

That was something I REALLY needed and appreciated!

All the rest was non-tech stuff but this little tool-kit made my day (and stopped me and hubby from fighting over tools....)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Was it this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371009



yeah it was - its been great while ive had it. but I after 1 of my previous 4870's shorted out & caused some smoke & a few sparks (all from the graphics card) I dont think its been the same since. & thats the major problem with powersupplies - you cant always tell when their dying or about to die & before you know it theyve already claimed the life of one of your £200+ components.

the smoke & sparks happend a quite a few months ago - the powersupply was working fine as normal after that until just recently when it killed my 4870 while i was getting stuck in a game of CoD:MW2.

there was no sparks, no smoke, no smells, no noise or any indication that the Antec TP was stuggling. my PC just froze then threw up a BSOD then refused to boot into windows after I had found out 1 of my 4870's was dead & taken it out.

Ive filled out an RMA with sapphire reguarding the dead 4870. but its  unlikely that I will recieve a replacement at this stage - they might just send me a 4890 or 5850 back instead which will still be no good to me as i cant run crossfire with my remaining 4870.


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 27, 2009)

black panther is a chick?? nice this whole time i thought it was a dude! cool good to see women on sites like this where there arent many. anyways as an update to my earlier post i got a wal mart gift card and bought a new headset from walmart dot com logitech headset to be specific! now when i have clan practices they will be able to hear me better!!!!!! wohooooo!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> black panther is a chick?? nice this whole time i thought it was a dude! cool good to see women on sites like this where there arent many. anyways as an update to my earlier post i got a wal mart gift card and bought a new headset from walmart dot com logitech headset to be specific! now when i have clan practices they will be able to hear me better!!!!!! wohooooo!!



Yup shes a chick. Not to bad to look at ether.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yup shes a chick. Not to bad to look at ether.



indeed i want BP next xmas


----------



## hat (Dec 27, 2009)

I lapped my CPU and cooler on my main rig. I lapped my processor down until I had the nikel plating off, then I smoothed it out with 1500 and finally 2000. I lapped my cooler a little bit too. I didn't do a lot because I was tired from lapping the processor, but it was pretty concave. Temps dropped pretty nicely:


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

hat said:


> I lapped my CPU and cooler on my main rig. I lapped my processor down until I had the nikel plating off, then I smoothed it out with 1500 and finally 2000. I lapped my cooler a little bit too. I didn't do a lot because I was tired frop lapping the processor, but it was pretty concave. Temps dropped pretty nicely:
> 
> http://i50.tinypic.com/a2c6dh.png
> 
> http://i50.tinypic.com/2qtiz2x.png



how cold is the air coming in on that beast? my X2 240 runs ~26c underload but its clocked higher


----------



## hat (Dec 27, 2009)

Umm... I have my window open and it's 33*F outside. It's about 70*F in here. Also, keep in mind that coretemp isn't reporting the cpu temperature core, it's reporting the socket temp. It should be reporting the actual core temperature of your processor.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> black panther is a chick?? nice this whole time i thought it was a dude! cool good to see women on sites like this where there arent many. anyways as an update to my earlier post i got a wal mart gift card and bought a new headset from walmart dot com logitech headset to be specific! now when i have clan practices they will be able to hear me better!!!!!! wohooooo!!



shes also a mum too if im not mistaken. not too sure how many kids though


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> shes also a mum too if im not mistaken. not too sure how many kids though



she has a young daughter. and a husband ...but that wont be an issue. she lives near the ocean...mostly because she lives on an island...and i can show him were the dock is.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 27, 2009)

i got this http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103714 and this http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157179&cm_re=asrock-_-13-157-179-_-Product 

for my g/f (more like a 24/7 crunching rig LOL) not a bad deal and i got a 550W PSU from a friend so im gonna pick up a drive and either 2 or 4 gb of memory for it


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 27, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> From my dad:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091227/4089.jpg
> 
> ...



I took a a+ cert class, and that the tool set they gave us with the class, nice


----------



## hat (Dec 27, 2009)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i got this http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103714 and this http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157179&cm_re=asrock-_-13-157-179-_-Product
> 
> for my g/f (more like a 24/7 crunching rig LOL) not a bad deal and i got a 550W PSU from a friend so im gonna pick up a drive and either 2 or 4 gb of memory for it



you may want to consider lapping it... it seems exposing the copper under the nickel plating really makes a difference. Also, heatspreaders are rarely entirely flat... another cool trick is to use the remaining nickel plating to guess at the flatness.

Also, I just had my uncle get me a USB 2.0 PCI card. The computer I'm hosting the Magic Jack phone off of only has USB 1.1, and it sucks... With USB 2.0 it will be much better.

You know, Magic Jack would have been better if it was a PCI card instead of a USB device, but it wouldn't have sold nearly as well.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> she has a young daughter. and a husband ...but that wont be an issue. she lives near the ocean...mostly because she lives on an island...and i can show him were the dock is.



Or you can just pay off a TPU hitsquad member & have him make it look like an accident


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Or you can just pay off a TPU hitsquad member & have him make it look like an accident



good idea were is kreij?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 27, 2009)

I've been thinking of going on Vacation I hear Malta is quite nice in July.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> I've been thinking of going on Vacation I hear Malta is quite nice in July.



HAHA indeed you should check out the beaches someware over here.


----------



## hat (Dec 28, 2009)

BP, if I were you I would invest in a BAR M-1918


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 28, 2009)

What's going on here?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> What's going on here?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091227/18138271.jpg



LOL i was wondering how long it would take.

nothing really though we were talking about beautiful cultured maltese women with husbands....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i got this http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103714 and this http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157179&cm_re=asrock-_-13-157-179-_-Product
> 
> for my g/f (more like a 24/7 crunching rig LOL) not a bad deal and i got a 550W PSU from a friend so im gonna pick up a drive and either 2 or 4 gb of memory for it



decent little chip. looks like price went up since i got mine alittle over a week ago :shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

hat said:


> Umm... I have my window open and it's 33*F outside. It's about 70*F in here. Also, keep in mind that coretemp isn't reporting the cpu temperature core, it's reporting the socket temp. It should be reporting the actual core temperature of your processor.



so what will show my real CPU temp?

EDIT:what a safe 24/7 NB voltage for a Athlon II X2?


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 28, 2009)

Got an i5 cpu and Asus motherboard.... Now I just need a video card and a case to put it all in...


----------



## hat (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so what will show my real CPU temp?
> 
> EDIT:what a safe 24/7 NB voltage for a Athlon II X2?



Core temp is supposed to report the cpu core temperature, but on my processor there's no provisioning for it so it defaults to the socket temp. Post a screenshot of coretemp running on your pc, I'll be able to tell if it's the core temperature or the socket temp.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 28, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> What's going on here?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091227/18138271.jpg



There is nothing to see here. Step away from the keyboard.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 28, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> What's going on here?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091227/18138271.jpg



Boys will be boys.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Dec 28, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> black panther is a chick?? nice this whole time i thought it was a dude! cool good to see women on sites like this where there arent many. anyways as an update to my earlier post i got a wal mart gift card and bought a new headset from walmart dot com logitech headset to be specific! now when i have clan practices they will be able to hear me better!!!!!! wohooooo!!



well theres a few chicks here me bp and i think one other


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> well theres a few chicks here me bp and i think one other



don't forget PP 
yes there is 1 other i don't remember her name on here tho


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> don't forget PP
> yes there is 1 other i don't remember her name on here tho



yeah - but she was banned...I cant remember exactly what her name was cavalry something???


----------



## zithe (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> decent little chip. looks like price went up since i got mine alittle over a week ago :shadedshu



That's because he linked Newegg _Canada_.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 28, 2009)

@ P O S PC... Dont forget im in canada our prices are a little higher.  Tho i cant wait for the ups truck to pull up


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 28, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah - but she was banned...I cant remember exactly what her name was cavalry something???



We actually have had quite a few females on this forum. One by the name of Candle got banned.
And I forget the gal that has the sn that starts with an O  
There is also one that has a husband that beats up computers


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 28, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> We actually have had quite a few females on this forum. One by the name of Candle got banned.
> And I forget the gal that has the sn that starts with an O
> There is also one that has a husband that beats up computers



i lol'd at that haha.

Anyways i forgot i also got for xmas a Steelseries Kinzu mouse and Steelseries QCK mini mousepad


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 28, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> We actually have had quite a few females on this forum. One by the name of Candle got banned.
> And I forget the gal that has the sn that starts with an O
> There is also one that has a husband that beats up computers



Candle wasnt a chick. If he was G-d help her huband.


----------



## hat (Dec 28, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Candle wasnt a chick. If he was G-d help her huband.



What's that you were going to say? Was it God?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 28, 2009)

hat said:


> What's that you were going to say? Was it God?



Yeah but I'm one of the few that still believes in the almighty. Taboo I know.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 28, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Candle wasnt a chick. If he was G-d help her huband.



Lol if Candle was then that was one super buch looking chick.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 28, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Lol if Candle was then that was one super buch looking chick.



I miss him. He was so damn easy to piss off.


----------



## wolf (Dec 28, 2009)

My star Xmas pressie 

Samsung UN40B6000 40-Inch 1080p 120 Hz LED HDTV

http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/.../UN40B6000VFUZA/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail











This thing is friggen amazing to watch shows and play games on, literally breathtaking at times.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 28, 2009)

Damn very nice Wolf now thats what i call an awesome pressy.


----------



## hat (Dec 28, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah but I'm one of the few that still believes in the almighty. Taboo I know.



Nah, I do too. I just don't understand why you sensored yourself when you were saying God as if it were a curse word.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicks in TPU? 

I thought the only chick is MM, but that is because PP is here. With BP, that doubles the score, but there is still 9000+ guys and only 2 gals


----------



## wolf (Dec 28, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Damn very nice Wolf now thats what i call an awesome pressy.













This is my little nook now, I like how much screen space I have, this is for two pc's mind you.

It is what I wanted, not like my mum thought, "huh he doesn't have enough screen's, I think I'll buy him a big one" lol


----------



## Triprift (Dec 28, 2009)

Not sure you have enough screens there maybe get another one to be safe.


----------



## wolf (Dec 28, 2009)

Can you imagine Eyefinity with 3x40" LED LCD's... it does shit me with the amount of screen space I have, no two screens are identical let alone 3, hec they're all even different sizes..

40", 28", 24", 15" and a 19" 4:3 in my bedroom


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 28, 2009)

can you imagine eyefinity on 3 of these 21:9 TV's
http://www.consumer.philips.com/c/cinema-21-9/30849/cat/gb/


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

AlienIsGOD said:


> @ P O S PC... Dont forget im in canada our prices are a little higher.  Tho i cant wait for the ups truck to pull up


 i shouldn't post when i'm so tired like i was lastnight. I bet you can't wait i know i couldn't 


Triprift said:


> Damn very nice Wolf now thats what i call an awesome *pussy*.


thats what i saw when i read that 


jmcslob said:


> can you imagine eyefinity on 3 of these 21:9 TV's
> http://www.consumer.philips.com/c/cinema-21-9/30849/cat/gb/


that about made me jizz my pants


----------



## Logikos (Dec 28, 2009)

Well,.. the cash received from one side of the my insanely large and defunct family was a big help on my latest system I finished just this month.  (Specs should be in my system specs).

But it is basically an i5-750 2.6Ghz OC'd to 4.011Ghz x 4 core.  With 4GB OCZ, other notables are Windows 7 x64, ATi HD 5850, and umm yeah.. I'm proud of my heatsink and fans lol -- so a Noctua NH-D14.

Here is a link to a grainy picture or 3 (all roughly the same angle) of it after I swapped it into a full tower:

http://www.jaredguess.com/system1.jpg

http://www.jaredguess.com/system2.jpg

http://www.jaredguess.com/system3.jpg


*Yeah one of those is when I still had the Corsair H50 going -- (I was reviewing/testing it)* -- Believe it or not the H50 for me, and due to the high airflow case I use,.. was too noisy because of pump noise.  The Noctua and its two 140/120 fans are much more pleasant and silent.**

I added a ViewSonic VX2265wm (22inch, 120Hz) monitor the the mix.. very satisfied thus far.  Even if the majority of its duties have been folding and browsing the web


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 28, 2009)

hat said:


> Nah, I do too. I just don't understand why you sensored yourself when you were saying God as if it were a curse word.



Its just an old way of thinking. You know who I am referring too but only he knows what his name is. I was taught that by an old jewish woman. FYI I'm not jewish but I do respect their ways. Anyway lets get back on topic.

Off Topic:
http://www.jewfaq.org/name.htm


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 28, 2009)

Jew faq! The Cartman in me is lulzing hard 

(hey, no offense, I've actually been to a few satyrs!)


----------



## MomentoMoir (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> *don't forget PP *
> yes there is 1 other i don't remember her name on here tho



he is defiantly not a girl


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 28, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> he is defiantly not a girl



But he plays one on the interwebz.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 28, 2009)

I got something to help take pictures of tech toys; does that count?

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_03414204000P?mv=rr


----------



## Triprift (Dec 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i shouldn't post when i'm so tired like i was lastnight. I bet you can't wait i know i couldn't
> 
> thats what i saw when i read that
> 
> that about made me jizz my pants




Youre a very dirty boy.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But he plays one on the interwebz.


yes he does.. 


MomentoMoir said:


> he is defiantly not a girl



I was waiting for you to say something


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 29, 2009)

At least i dont have gf problems  AND i get laid


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2009)

ooooo snap!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> At least i dont have gf problems  AND i get laid



that was just cold bro  I need to get with a girl that isn't such a bitch and puts out daily not every so many weeks  she says the reason she doesn't put out much is to keep me around... she doesn't seem to get its pushing me away


----------



## Triprift (Dec 29, 2009)

Lol kinda got way of topic here lads.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 29, 2009)

I got two stalkers if you want one of them POS.. They'll... Yeah..


Woot! Santa Sneeky sent out my Case. I'll have Christmas on Thursday!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 29, 2009)

yup all 34.5 pounds of that big black tank. Enjoy


----------



## Triprift (Dec 29, 2009)

What case was that CS Obsidian one?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 29, 2009)

Raven 02


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 29, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Raven 02



YEP! That sexy case will house my system till the MM case gets done, then I'll start chopping it apart!


----------



## Triprift (Dec 29, 2009)

Have fun with that cs ya lucky mongrel. 

I was going to be doing an i7 rig but thats been on the backburner due to unforseen expenses at the start of this month.


----------



## erocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Triprift said:


> As for me nothing tech related oh well maybe next year.



Me neither. Socks, clothes. Oh, I did get a Maximum PC mag with the demo disc in it. I guess that's a tech item.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 29, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Have fun with that cs ya lucky mongrel.
> 
> I was going to be doing an i7 rig but thats been on the backburner due to unforseen expenses at the start of this month.



p55/i7!!! lol..

Yeah, those things happen.. very much so. sad times.. But, you got TPU to get threw it!


----------



## Triprift (Dec 29, 2009)

I got a 1 year subscription the Pc User mag and they have disc each month so technically its tech cheers erocker.

And yeah even though im stuck with this heap o crap lappy for a while yet being here makes it somewhat bearable.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 29, 2009)

Erocker, want me to gift ya a game on steam for Christmas?


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 29, 2009)

My parents got me a set of Cyber Snipa 5.1 sourround headphones. And I'm gonna get myself a 32 inch monitor in the next couple of days.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I got two stalkers if you want one of them POS.. They'll... Yeah..
> 
> 
> Woot! Santa Sneeky sent out my Case. I'll have Christmas on Thursday!



I will take it! really if i really want it i know a few people that would put out(bad part is one is a guy )


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 29, 2009)

Just got that


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> View attachment 31701
> 
> Just got that



nice freak.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I will take it! really if i really want it i know a few people that would put out(bad part is one is a guy )



Dang.. I was hoping that my Myspace location could be moved back to where I live instead of New York


----------



## majestic12 (Dec 29, 2009)

For Christmas this year, I got to go to the dentist to have a root canal procedure -luckily for me, the dentist is a very attractive lady...  The only techish present I got was a couple fan filters for my case.  New Years is the holiday of giving here in Japan, so maybe I'll luck out then and get a new digital SLR camera or something.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh wow i could think of anything worse than a trip to the dentist for Chrissy even barring a hot looking dentist.

And welcome to the forums majestic.


----------



## majestic12 (Dec 29, 2009)

I figured I've been visiting the site for long enough (since the spring of '08) that I may as well register so I can have a voice here at TPU.  Thanks for the welcome!  The dentist's assistant was hot as well,.. actually all the staff at my dentist office are really really good looking.  It's the first time in my life it's almost a pleasure to get my face drilled.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 29, 2009)

only tech gadgit I got this year was a whistler radar dectector. so far so good.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 29, 2009)

hahaha nice one 

and my gift hasnt arrived yet but its a Samsung T260HD and i might follow it up with a PS3 that i might modify to take a raptor HDD or i might get that Phenom II 965 i always wanted so many choices so little cash no idea what to get or if i should just pay my bills ahead and forget it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2009)

majestic12 said:


> It's the first time in my life it's almost a pleasure to get my face drilled.



Thats what she said.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 29, 2009)

Lol MailMan the Quagmire of tpu.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 29, 2009)

mailman is the man i hope to be just like him hahaha


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 29, 2009)

Blast, themailman beat me to it...


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Erocker, want me to gift ya a game on steam for Christmas?



guildwars /thanks i love you


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 29, 2009)

Going to have the Asus X5DAB laptop delivered to me tommorow  Sweet buy, they are selling like hotcakes, from 120 two days ago to less than 70 now in ebuyer. Thanks to kurosagi for the find


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 29, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> guildwars /thanks i love you



if you need a guild - give me a shout - aka 'I Matt Damon I'


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 29, 2009)

bit late I know, but i just bagged myself a ATi HD5850 for my personal xmas pressie


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 30, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> if you need a guild - give me a shout - aka 'I Matt Damon I'



i used to pwn back in the day


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 30, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i used to pwn back in the day



I still do - but after 2-3years of playing I dont fancy doing much in game anymore


----------



## Wile E (Dec 30, 2009)

majestic12 said:


> For Christmas this year, I got to go to the dentist to have a root canal procedure -luckily for me, the dentist is a very attractive lady...  The only techish present I got was a couple fan filters for my case.  New Years is the holiday of giving here in Japan, so maybe I'll luck out then and get a new digital SLR camera or something.



Native Japanese or Gaijin? Just curious, as your English is very good.


----------



## Anusha (Dec 30, 2009)

Kingston 40GB SSD Boot drive. w00t! My friend ordered it for me and it is still with him. Hopefully I'll be getting it today XD


----------



## majestic12 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Native Japanese or Gaijin? Just curious, as your English is very good.



I'm a gaijin.  Was born in Michigan -I'm out here with my wife (who is Japanese).  I'm happy my English is good -I don't get to speak it much these days!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 30, 2009)

majestic12 said:


> I'm a gaijin.  Was born in Michigan -I'm out here with my wife (who is Japanese).  I'm happy my English is good -I don't get to speak it much these days!



oh nice  lol i love the phones in japan since a lot of them are clamshell phones.

well anyways heres my kinzu and qck mousepad i got .


----------



## majestic12 (Dec 30, 2009)

The phones are definitely high tech here.  Even the freebie that I got with my plan has a tv tuner built in and an 8 megapixel camera.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 30, 2009)

What phone is that? sounds pretty swish to me. 

Wasnt dissapointed for lack of tech pressies as i got plenty of tech stuff as it is.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 30, 2009)

My wife bought me a 1.5TB 7,200RPM HD for Christmas


----------



## majestic12 (Dec 30, 2009)

Triprift said:


> What phone is that? sounds pretty swish to me.
> 
> Wasnt dissapointed for lack of tech pressies as i got plenty of tech stuff as it is.



It's a Casio Exilim W63CA in black.  As far as phones go here, it's low end but better than anything I'd ever get for myself if I lived anywhere else.  My jaw dropped when I saw the selection of free phones as the AU (the service provider) shop.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 30, 2009)

I picked up a 16 gig iphone 3gs only a few weeks ago love it and thats low end  wow id love to see your high end gear then.


----------



## DaveK (Dec 30, 2009)

Damn Japan has all these crazy phones we've never even heard of lol, why can't they be on eBay instead of those cheap scum China fakes lol


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 30, 2009)

majestic12 said:


> The phones are definitely high tech here.  Even the freebie that I got with my plan has a tv tuner built in and an 8 megapixel camera.



Why is it that Japan is SOOO ahead of everyone else... phone wise at least?


----------



## majestic12 (Dec 30, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> Why is it that Japan is SOOO ahead of everyone else... phone wise at least?



The Japanese LOVE cell phones and texting.  It's a big part of the modern Japanese culture.  As nice as the phones and cameras are here, most other things (like computer parts and games -and food!) cost a bit more than in the States.  It's a fair trade I guess.  At least cigarettes are still cheap!


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 30, 2009)

Does a lump of coal count?


----------



## Nailezs (Dec 30, 2009)

got an antec 1200 and a corsair h50. overclocking comes soon!


----------



## suraswami (Dec 30, 2009)

didn't get anything for me yet but got a 4GB Zune for wife and small board game for my 4 yr old (who thinks Santa kept it under his christmas tree lol).

But getting a 5.1ch headphone, guess post christmas, also thinking of getting myself a board for new year to have some OC fun.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 30, 2009)

I got money, a Shirt, a jacket and love I used the money to buy Korg Nano Series which should come in today.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 30, 2009)

majestic12 said:


> The Japanese LOVE cell phones and texting.  It's a big part of the modern Japanese culture.  As nice as the phones and cameras are here, most other things (like computer parts and games -and food!) cost a bit more than in the States.  It's a fair trade I guess.  At least cigarettes are still cheap!



Well to be perfectly honest the whole of ASIA love their mobile phones, and im talking about like japan,china and korea.
i love shopping for phones aswell and im chinese


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 31, 2009)

I think I am not your average East Asian then. The only things I ask from my phone is good battery life and the ability to call people and receive messages.

Ciggs are not cheap in Singapore!


----------



## 99vw (Dec 31, 2009)

I got a $100 from one side of the family and $60 from the other side of the family, 
along with a pair of jeans and three new shirts.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 31, 2009)

i got a MA74GM-S2 i love this board so far clocks nicely runs stable and is cheap as hell i don't see any problems with it yet  and i got rev.v4.0 so it has SB710(ACC)


----------



## Triprift (Dec 31, 2009)

majestic12 said:


> It's a Casio Exilim W63CA in black.  As far as phones go here, it's low end but better than anything I'd ever get for myself if I lived anywhere else.  My jaw dropped when I saw the selection of free phones as the AU (the service provider) shop.



Checked out that mobile 8mp camera for low end mamma mia.


----------



## viczulis (Dec 31, 2009)

Just got mine in. Gigabyte 790FXTA-UD5 board with an 11X4 965 3.4 CPU. Plus an X58 Pro with an I7 920 Cpu best of both worlds.  One built ready to start the AMD system. Also 
got 2 XFX 5750 for now. 

Santa was good to me.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 31, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well to be perfectly honest the whole of ASIA love their mobile phones, and im talking about like japan,china and korea.
> i love shopping for phones aswell and im chinese


By all means yes.
There are almost 3x as many cell phones than people in HK, and there are 7 million people living in HK.


----------



## majestic12 (Dec 31, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> By all means yes.
> There are almost 3x as many cell phones than people in HK, and there are 7 million people living in HK.



Yikes!  That's a lot of cell phones!


----------

